# Honest hay broker needed to import to Canada



## Arianahay (Aug 2, 2015)

Looking for recommendations for a great hay broker to help with our 2015 initiative to get hay to people in need affected by the drought in Alberta this year. We have free shipping from Brandon, MB to Edmonton, AB and over 5000 livestock producers and owners in our database needing all types of hay and greenfeed. We have organized a buyer's co-op so payment is not an issue. Needing to move hay asap, many producers pasture did not come up this year and they are feeding hay now. Looking for someone willing to help keep costs low as we are non-profit and just trying to help people out so they don't have to go bankrupt to feed their stock this year or dump their herds. Thanks in advance.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

?? your not "importing" hay, just moving it from one Province to another so why do you need a broker?


----------



## Arianahay (Aug 2, 2015)

No, we are importing from the U.S. To Canada. Ideally, the hay would be in North Dakota, close to Manitoba. Once it's shipped to Brandon, MB, we have free shipping lined up to Edmonton. Sorry if that read wrong.


----------

